# buckskin or dun?



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Pic 1: Breeding stock paint, does have a dorsal stripe no other dun factor

Pic 2: QH gelding, no dorsal stripe, does have: shoulder & leg shadowing, mane/tail frosting. No other dun factor.

Who's what?


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

I just posted a thread about if my horse was a buckskin or dun too and got a lot of valuable information from people replies. If you want to check it out, search "What color is my horse?" by stingerscricket. Also, do you have any pictures from the back side of your horse with the dorsal stripe? It may just be countershading, which is very common in buckskins, but its impossible to know without a picture from the back showing the stripe and tail. It is my understanding that a dorsal stripe MUST be present for it to be carrying a dun gene, but not necesarily the other dun traits, so the QH gelding would not be a dun.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

No pics of the dorsal. 

this is just one of those, what do you think, FYI posts (probably shoulda mentioned that b4:wink I know which one is which, just thought it'd be interesting to hear what other ppl say. the dorsal on horse 1 is most definately a dorsal. It is the "red" dun color, and is exactly the same width from start to finish, with no shadowing hairs.

P.S. I just needed a pick me up,LOL I KNOW horse 1 is a dun, regardless of her "buckskin" coat color, but her owner got mad at me for calling her that, so I just wanted someone to agree with me,:thumbsup:


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Well in that case, I agree with you!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

To me, the first one is a Dun, and the second is a Buckskin..


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

First is a dun, second is a buckskin.


----------

